# Amateur installing a reverse osmosis water filter system by myself?



## NineLevels (Feb 28, 2017)

I would be installing the 5 stage iSpring water filter about a quarter down this page: justaddcleanwater.com/best-reverse-osmosis-system/

Is this a good idea? I'm not very experienced with plumbing at all, but the site does say it's possible. I figured I should ask some experts though..  Thanks!


----------



## kok328 (Feb 28, 2017)

piece of cake.  just follow the instructions that came with your unit.
no real plumbing involved.  the supply water will saddle tap and existing copper water line (hmmm, what if PEX) and the discharge line will go to a nearby drain.  All using poly 1/4" lines.


----------



## Speedbump (Mar 1, 2017)

Why do you think you need an RO?


----------



## havasu (Mar 1, 2017)

Please keep in mind that these filters must be changed every 6 months. Make sure they are readily available before the installation begins.


----------



## kok328 (Mar 1, 2017)

havasu said:


> Please keep in mind that these filters must be changed every 6 months. Make sure they are readily available before the installation begins.



You can get away with longer than six months but the main filter is very expensive if you opt to go longer on the first 4 stages it will need to be replace in less time that recommended.  The fifth stage filter can go a few years.


----------



## kok328 (Mar 1, 2017)

Speedbump said:


> Why do you think you need an RO?



RO system will greatly reduce your TDS (Total Disolved Solids) in drinking/cookig water.


----------



## havasu (Mar 1, 2017)

I recently tossed my old R/O unit because the replacement cartridges were hard to find. My new Britta R/O unit is great and after borrowing a neighbor's digital TDS meter, the R/O unit is exactly the same as bottled water, and about ~.49 TDS, which is a far cry from the normal .500 TDS for tap water. This was about 8 months ago, and I need to go out and buy new filters, and the cost is going to be about $180. Since an entire new R/O unit is about $200, it is almost worth it to just replace the entire unit. As they say, today we are in a throw away society.


----------



## kok328 (Mar 1, 2017)

Can't recall the brand of bottled water but it's TDS measured higher than my RO system even with neglected filter changes.


----------



## Speedbump (Mar 2, 2017)

I still don't see the reasoning for removing TDS.  Safe drinking water is 500 or below.  While removing lots of non harmful microscopic minerals, you are also dropping the PH of the water.  Acidic water isn't good for you either.


----------

